# Let Me Cartoon Your Betta!



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

So I'll be soon working on a betta fish comic and I want to get some fish practice in. If you'd like your betta cartooned give me as many pics as possible and please have them as clear as possible. When finished, I'll post the finished product here, then I'll give the owner a unmarked version.

*Requests:** OPEN

*What your betta style will look like (there will be full digital coloring ->


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh how cute ! 
Will you do my Mick? I only have the one pic, but he's a little bitty guy, his lips are white and if you look closely he bends his little body in an s when he gets exited. I think he might have a slightly bent spine, but he's so endearing, I just love him.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I'll try to get a few more pics in the morning, but I'm working with a lousy phone.


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> I'll try to get a few more pics in the morning, but I'm working with a lousy phone.


He looks beautiful :3 I'll work on him right away!


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> Oh how cute !
> Will you do my Mick? I only have the one pic, but he's a little bitty guy, his lips are white and if you look closely he bends his little body in an s when he gets exited. I think he might have a slightly bent spine, but he's so endearing, I just love him.
> 
> View attachment 695033


Here is Mick, I hope you like it. Just a few rules that you don't claim this art as your own. I'd also like if it wasn't redistributed off the site, if you do. Be sure to reference me.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

SeleneTheSeawolf said:


> Here is Mick, I hope you like it. Just a few rules that you don't claim this art as your own. I'd also like if it wasn't redistributed off the site, if you do. Be sure to reference me.


It's wonderful!!!!!
Thank you so much, I love it!
How would you like me to credit you? What name? You could sell these!
You also have my permission to use my Mick's image for whatever you need. 
I LOVE this!


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Aww thanks. Maybe I'll start taking commissions. I still have some betta sculptures to take commission for. and my account name here is fine to credit me :3


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

How on earth did you figure out that his ventrals are curled just like that? You can't see them in the pic. And, you captured his personality perfectly, he's a cuty that thinks he's the biggest baddest fish in the place. 
Again. Thank you.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Can you do one of my Thunder?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome pictures!
Could you please do my grumpy marble Pi? I have photos in my album.


----------



## Wookie384 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm interested! 

Here's a picture of Mew, I'll try to get more pictures if you need.
http://i.imgur.com/63ZZDlh.jpg

And here's the best picture I could get of my fry, I have yet to name her.
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160107/e1a34a1642169b870412d38ee02d6a9a.jpg


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> How on earth did you figure out that his ventrals are curled just like that? You can't see them in the pic. And, you captured his personality perfectly, he's a cuty that thinks he's the biggest baddest fish in the place.
> Again. Thank you.


LOL I totally guessed! Glad they turned out okay :3

I'll get to the pictures as soon as possible :3


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OMG this is adorable! I would love for you to do Dangerous when you can. Thank you so much!








That one wasn't very clear, try this one


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

This is cool! Would you mind doing one of my Elephant Ear, Sir FeatherBottom


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

I'd *love* if I could get some art of my Lorenzo, when you're free 
He's my special guy. Super laid back. His tank is right above my kitchen sink, so he always follows me when i'm doing dishes. I swear he can see me from several feet away, because I always see him jolt toward me before I'm in the room :3 I love his stubby little ventral fins. It'd be great if you could have him kind of facing the viewer, like in my second pic, because that's how he always is, lol. Love your art!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Can you do Glacier please?


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you guys for the interest! Right now I'm *closed* to more requests until I'm done with what I have thanks!


----------

